# 희화된



## moondeer

Hi, I'm translating a book on the history of Korean food culture. I have a number of specific, academic questions.

What does "희화된" mean in this sentence? 일본의 조몽 말기 유적 중에는 바닷물에서 식염을 만들기 위하여 소형 토기 여러 개에 농축된 바닷물을 담아 불에 얹어 증발 희화된 식염 걸정을 얻었다는 주장이 있다.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rance

I believe it's 회화 with ㅚ.
In chemistry, it refers to when you burn organic materials into ash.
I am not sure how it applies in this sentence though.
Organic materials could be the algae in sea water, perhaps.
However it might be ok to simply translate 증발 회화 as to evaporate.


----------



## moondeer

Rance said:


> I believe it's 회화 with ㅚ.
> In chemistry, it refers to when you burn organic materials into ash.
> I am not sure how it applies in this sentence though.
> Organic materials could be the algae in sea water, perhaps.
> However it might be ok to simply translate 증발 회화 as to evaporate.



Rance, thank you so much for all your thoughtful replies. They have been very helpful!


----------

